# IMMEDIATE help needed in North Side Chicago



## snowbunnyof3 (Nov 17, 2007)

Hello All- We are in immediate need of a sub for the North side of Chicago. We need 10 plow trucks, preferrably 5 with v-boxes. Appropriate insurance, etc needed. Please email me at [email protected] if you are available for tomorrow's storm and future events!

Thank you,

Snowbunnyof3


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

sounds like a national lost their contractor?


----------



## NorthernSvc's (Mar 12, 2006)

Or there was a massive walkout??


----------



## NorthernSvc's (Mar 12, 2006)

How far north in the city? I might have a truck available if the price is right...


----------



## Wiedmann (Oct 16, 2012)

It just got serious in Chicago.. looks like you took our snow totals from iowa though cuz we went from 5 inches to half an inch and you guys got bumped up to even higher totals than they first thought
...

worst yet you need new subs in Late February.. oh my :salute:


----------



## snowprice (Nov 1, 2009)

missed out this year but if you need help next year we are ther guys

[email protected]


----------

